# summer home project



## Waterwings (Jun 11, 2008)

Haven't been fishing much lately, as I'm in the middle of another summer project. We finally got around to re-doing the stairs after many years of wanting to. We pulled-off the old carpet and padding and got down to construction-grade wood (2"x6"s and plywood). The removal part is taxing as they used multiple nails and 3" long drywall screws :roll: . We've got a few of the first few oak steps cut and set in place (not attached), with the top 4 original rough steps to remove. Took a couple pics last night with my phone to show the progress. Still a long ways away from completion, with the railing still to do (I dread that part), plus sanding, staining (treads, risers, rail) and painting the skirt board on the side of the steps. (pics are kinda blurry)

pic showing partially done steps & the top 4 old steps to remove:






ones done so far, not attached yet:


----------



## Jim (Jun 11, 2008)

When your done there, I need you to fly to MA for some things I need done around the house. Good job man! =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## shamoo (Jun 11, 2008)

Very Very Nice, This is looks like the start of something when all done, you can throw your chest out and say "I did this".


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice work! When your done with yours and with your work in MA :lol: :lol: I need you to stop by to do my stairs and then we can go fishing! :lol: Seriously nice work you almost inspired me to do mine, however I am going to try to make it through this summer without any major home projects.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks fellas  . I made it to city park lake this morning for about an hour with no bites, so headed home to the project. In the process of removing the very top original step this morning I had to remove *10* 3" long drywall screws that they had countersunk, and *5* 16d nails, What a b!tch that was! :shock: . Jim and Joe, I appreciate your offers but respectfully decline, lol  . Well, back to the wood-butchering, lol


----------



## bcritch (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice job waterwings. Are you going to install railings? They seem like they would be a pain in the butt.


----------



## G3_Guy (Jun 12, 2008)

Those look great! Nice work. =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 12, 2008)

Waterwings - while Jim and Joe will take you fishing - I will take you catching. And, of course, i will get bored with the house project in about 10 minutes, so we would be mostly fishing.

let me know when you will arrive :lol: 


You do great work!


----------



## natetrack (Jun 12, 2008)

I feel your pain, last weekend was spent rearranging kitchen cabinets, installing dishwasher, microwave, moving the fridge, new countertops and new flooring will be soon.

Looks like you've done an awesome job. Keep up the good work, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 12, 2008)

yea projects =D> 

I've been told we need a new kitchen :shock: the one I use is fine I told her :lol: She said the one she uses more than me isn't fine anymore :mrgreen: 

I guess next year I'll be doing the same WW #-o


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks again fellas 8) . Fortunately, the pic I took is blurry and hides some of small mistakes, lol. Yep, will be doing railing and ballusters, which I am really, really dreading :shock: . I'll post some pics of the progress sometime this weekend.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 13, 2008)

Can't go fishing, so I thought I'd post an update of the stair project which is still in progress. The treads are still not attached (just sitting there), but my wife has stained them, except for the top one which I did last night. The risers are nailed-in, but not stained yet. The skirt board is new (didn't have one before) and it's attached and now has 2 coats of paint on it. Still a lot of work to do to complete the project, including installing the railing, and will have to apply a couple coats of semi-gloss polyurethane to steps, risers, and handrail, then paint the walls. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?album=69&pos=0
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?album=69&pos=1


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 13, 2008)

You guys have heard me talk about how I don't like a cluttered deck and a dirty boat, well, here's what happens when you leave the boat in the garage during a project  . Hard to tell in pic, but the entire thing is covered in a layer of sawdust from wood cutting. My wife says once we're done she'll vacuum all the carpet for me


----------



## shamoo (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice Workbench, its amazing how much dust can accumulate.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 15, 2008)

I spent last night installing the new oven, and today was spent replacing some shingles on a 12/12 pitch roof, and then pulling gutters off the back of the house. In the coming months, we will be adding a front porch, remodeling the kitchen, and removing a kitchen wall. 

Good job on those stairs. I like heavy construction, but interior trim work is a total pain. If only trim was made of aluminum..... :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 16, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> I spent last night installing the new oven, and today was spent replacing some shingles on a 12/12 pitch roof, and then pulling gutters off the back of the house. In the coming months, we will be adding a front porch, remodeling the kitchen, and removing a kitchen wall.
> 
> Good job on those stairs. I like heavy construction, but interior trim work is a total pain. If only trim was made of aluminum..... :lol:



Looks like you have your work cutout for you! :shock: . Our house has a 12/12 pitch roof also. When we had the shingles replaced we had someone do it, as I won't even attempt to do that, mainly because I'd screw it up, and at my age I don't bounce when I hit the ground anymore...I just break and lay there, lol. :shock: . Still working on the stairs


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jun 16, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > I spent last night installing the new oven, and today was spent replacing some shingles on a 12/12 pitch roof, and then pulling gutters off the back of the house. In the coming months, we will be adding a front porch, remodeling the kitchen, and removing a kitchen wall.
> ...


I know all about that fallin business!! 
Two years ago in Oct. I "slipped" off of my roof while I was trying to save some $ and do it myself HA HA and I found out real quick that 215 lbs. and 15 ft. later....stuff breaks and it don't bounce!!!!!!!!!!Go ahead and laugh,everyone else did!! :roll:


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jun 16, 2008)

PS Those stairs are lookin' good WW =D> 
And we all feel your pain I'm sure!! Couple of weeks ago I "helped" the wife redo the kitchen :x Man I hate painting in the house!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 16, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> PS Those stairs are lookin' good WW =D>
> And we all feel your pain I'm sure!! Couple of weeks ago I "helped" the wife redo the kitchen :x Man I hate painting in the house!!!!!!!!



Thanks  . Painting is not my favorite thing either. Talking of falling, last week our oldest daughter slipped off of _one_ step on the outside stairs leading down from her apartment. She now has seven stainless screws and a plate holding her ankle together where it broke. She got the staples out this morning and now has a hard cast on it. She's down for the next 8 weeks now.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jun 16, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> kentuckybassman said:
> 
> 
> > PS Those stairs are lookin' good WW =D>
> ...


I feel for her that's for sure.
Hopefully she will have a speedy recovery.I feel I was pretty blessed in my recovery cuz I was only off work for a little over 5 weeks and that was with 4 broken ribs,cracked sternum,lacerated spleen,contusions on my liver broken clavical and a minor cut on the head plus a few nicks and bruises :roll: But it could have been a lot worse I suppose.
To top it off,right after i fell,my son went by the house on his bus headed for a ball game or something and the bus driver seen me laying on the ground and asked him if he thought i was okay and my boy (9 yrs. old at the time) said "Yeah he's o.k. he does that all the time."
Man what was that boy thinkin'!!!!!!! Like i just lay around in the yard flat on my back just looking in the sky gasping for air!! 
Kids these days #-o


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 17, 2008)

> ...To top it off,right after i fell,my son went by the house on his bus headed for a ball game or something and the bus driver seen me laying on the ground and asked him if he thought i was okay and my boy (9 yrs. old at the time) said "Yeah he's o.k. he does that all the time."
> Man what was that boy thinkin'!!!!!!! Like i just lay around in the yard flat on my back just looking in the sky gasping for air!!
> Kids these days



Kids say the darnedest things, lol ! Dang, those were serious injuries you sustained :shock:


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jun 17, 2008)

Yea and heck of it is I keep feelin' it worse everyday!!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2008)

Can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel ! All I have left to do is glue-in the spindles (they're just setting there now, so it looks slightly crooked) and apply a couple good coats of polyurethane.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 18, 2008)

Killer job WW, you up for hire :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2008)

Good job! My dad is a wodturner! Spits out spindles and stuff all day long. He wants me to do it, I dont want to lose a hand.


https://www.stefanoswoodturning.com/


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> Killer job WW, you up for hire :lol:



Thanks, but trying to give it up, lol  



Jim said:


> Good job! My dad is a wodturner! Spits out spindles and stuff all day long. He wants me to do it, I dont want to lose a hand.
> https://www.stefanoswoodturning.com/



I cheated and bought the spindles at Lowe's, and they were already painted [-o<  . That's a heck of a lathe in the pic! :shock:


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2008)

You should see the one he is planning on getting! :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2008)

Is he gonna have to knock-out a wall to get it in the shop, lol! :shock: 

ps: did you get my response on the pm?


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Is he gonna have to knock-out a wall to get it in the shop, lol! :shock:
> 
> ps: did you get my response on the pm?




no and Yes!


----------

